# Trad, the music.



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

Anybody familiar with the musical artist "Trad"?


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Definitive-Trad-Collection-Various-Artists/dp/B000025A37


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Is Trad trad?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh I'm very familiar with that...It's called 'Trad Jazz'...artists like Acker Bilk and Chris Barber. A music genre still very much alive in my home city (Bristol, UK). Acker Bilk been a West Country guy.

The Old Duke in Bristolhttps://www.theoldduke.co.uk/ has live trad jazz every weekend...especially during the summer.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate Trad Jazz with a vengeance, I can't think of any other form of jazz I dislike more than Trad.
The reason I hate it so much is that event organisers in the UK have always thought and still erroneously think that that's what people want to hear as they run past on a marathon or as they march past on a dmeo or as they wander round a garden party! 
Well, they don't! It's awful, no one likes it!


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I hate Trad Jazz with a vengeance, I can't think of any other form of jazz I dislike more than Trad.
> The reason I hate it so much is that event organisers in the UK have always thought and still erroneously think that that's what people want to hear as they run past on a marathon or as they march past on a dmeo or as they wander round a garden party!
> Well, they don't! It's awful, no one likes it!


It was famously described,not sure by whom,as "music to drink beer by"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

A good description, 'cos you can't do anything else with it. Trad jazz is to jazz what Amstrad was to hi-fi systems i.e. the very basics only and only following the very basics of the hi-fi electronics handbook.


----------

